# Spice Mi 410: 4.1" 1Ghz affordable power Android power house



## mail2abhi81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fellas,
I came across this beautiful piece of report where Spice apparently pulled the sleeves off a Android device, which promises to give premium performance for budget pricing. Looks extremely good proposition, for upgrading from entry level (read till 10k) or first timers wishing smooth Android experience without burning a hole in pocket. 
I couldn't find a thread for it, and hence opening one , since I am sure this device is a breakthrough in terms of specs to price ratio.

read more here 

its essentially the Huawei Ideos X6 and Olive could also launch it as Smart. 

Please use this thread to discuss about this affordable power phone and reviews.


Thanks,
Abhishek M


----------



## manish_bhaumik (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup .. its up for grabs @ Spice Mi-410 | Spice Mobile Phones | Saholic.com for 13999.

Was waiting for this phone coz I wanted to buy a new mobile. Its a choice between this and the good old optimus one. Wanted to have a look at the actual piece first then decide (its still not available here in Hyderabad. The store says it should come in this week)

Also unsure becoz its Huawei/Spice so not sure about quality and after sales support. Any thoughts anyone? some reviews ??

Came across a thread @ Spice Mi 410 smartphone. 1Ghz snapdragon | 4.1" | Froyo | 5MP | 15K where someone gave a mini review.

Still looking for more suggestions by the experts @ Thinkdigit forums.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 8, 2011)

For 15k, specs are good.

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/115179_spice-mi410.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2011)

olive launched it for a super ridiculous price of 20k when galaxy sl was launched for just a thousand more.

for 14-15k, it'll sell. provided spice do the marketing well. and don't load it up with crapwares.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 8, 2011)

It seems to have the Adreno 205 GPU (not confirmed). If it is so then it is serious VFM......


----------



## Ali Stone (Jun 8, 2011)

wireless tethering is a good feature


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2011)

The only concern is with future udpates and support.

Can Spice droid users let us know how the updates are rolling for phones that were released till now? and how is the customer support?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2011)

if x6 is sold by some US carrier then XDA will surely support it = update problem solved permanently.


----------



## srawat_itpro (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone having a first hand experience of this phone?? kindly share.


----------



## BABAI79 (Jul 1, 2011)

hi all,this is really exciting spice offer.the spice guys hav been doing a good job but they hav a prob,i think they don't market there products well.i can remember the qt-66 qwerty,it had a wifi,which was a hot buzz on a 5000 Rs phone at the time of launch,but in there add,they focused on the double mmc card support,rather than the wifi,peaple and even me knew it when we got the phone in hand that it also has a wifi.
 their distribution is also not as robust,all best offerings are available exclusively at select hotspot outlets.not in open market."
they should learn it from the strong contender in the same domain the "micromax"....even today spice has no add running for mi-410 on TV,
...low profiling of a high-end contender.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

This looks like an amazing phone. Finally we have ample power at affordable prices. Despite having similar specs as mine it costs half as much. Definitely VFM. All we need now is a side by side comparison of similarly priced androids. I hope digit picks it up for review.


----------



## har (Jul 2, 2011)

Make sure it is supported by the Android market before buying. The Mi-310 was not supported and caused owners lots of headaches !!


----------



## aditya2696 (Jul 2, 2011)

already launched in major countries...it will surely be supported for 2.3


----------



## abhilashkumar (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought this phone recently. Apart from the battery life I have no complaints. I have posted a full review on my site

Review: Spice MI 410 | Mostly Nerd



har said:


> Make sure it is supported by the Android market before buying. The Mi-310 was not supported and caused owners lots of headaches !!



This phone has the official google apps. No need to worry about it.



srawat_itpro said:


> Anyone having a first hand experience of this phone?? kindly share.



I have been using this phone for the last couple of weeks. I have posted a full review on my site Review: Spice MI 410 | Mostly Nerd



AcceleratorX said:


> It seems to have the Adreno 205 GPU (not confirmed). If it is so then it is serious VFM......



It does have the Adreno 205 along with the 1ghz qualcomm snapdragon processor

Review: Spice MI 410 | Mostly Nerd



desiibond said:


> The only concern is with future udpates and support.
> 
> Can Spice droid users let us know how the updates are rolling for phones that were released till now? and how is the customer support?



Spice has officially updated this phone to 2.3 Gingerbread. I doubt that further updates will be coming.

Motorola sells the same device as the Triumph. In case there are roms for that phone, they will probably run on this one as well.



Sam said:


> if x6 is sold by some US carrier then XDA will surely support it = update problem solved permanently.



The phone is also sold as the Motorola Triumph. Unfortunately I don't see much support for it on the internet. Spice has updated it to 2.3 but I doubt that further updates will be coming.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2011)

^Please wait for mods to approve your posts. Refrain from making multiple posts. Thanks.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 24, 2011)

I checked this phone in spice hotshot, and it looked like crap to me.. for every click, there is around one min response time.. and the touch is pretty bad.. one need to press the screen


----------

